# Portrait similarities. George William and Christian IV



## Bitbybit (Jul 31, 2021)

According to the mainstream history this is the portraits of two different persons.
However, the striking similarities between some of them is quite perculiar. (the one of George seen in the bottom part)

I guess that two different people were so fond of this haircut fasion is possible. But still a bit strange.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes  and both their successors were two long-haired Fredericks 
It happens so often that it is almost beyond imagination


----------



## usselo (Aug 1, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Yes  and both their successors were two long-haired Fredericks
> It happens so often that it is almost beyond imagination


Exactly.

Perhaps history's fakers had lots of time to fill and too few characters to fill it with.

Joanne demonstrates the consequences:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Clip from Rocketboom, 12 June 2007. (__Source__)_

Perhaps that's why there are so many Williams and Roberts in British history.

And King Henries.


----------



## Bitbybit (Aug 3, 2021)

This is some more pictures of his successor.
Its not the same striking haircut, but there are similarities here too. Of course there are more pictures with more distinct differences as well.
But i think its fair to compare the most similar pictures, since more of these are probably could exist since they could have been sorted out/retitled by mainstream historians in the past.
(The noses and lips for both persons are changing unnatural from picture to picture)

Danish king (left) <--> Elector of Brandenburg (right)





















A younger picture of Frederick William of Brandenburg, is in turn very similar to Frederick III successor:







Christian V of denmark


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2021)

Frederick II (1 July 1534 – 4 April 1588) was King of Denmark and Norway and Duke of Schleswig and Holstein from 1559 until his death.

Christian IV (12 April 1577 – 28 February 1648) was King of Denmark and Norway and Duke of Holstein and Schleswig from 1588 to 1648.
_Spouse_:
Anne Catherine of Brandenburg (26 June 1575 – 8 April 1612) was queen-consort of Denmark and Norway from 1597 to 1612 as the first spouse of King Christian IV of Denmark.

_Son of Anne &Chris IV :_
Frederick III (Danish: Frederik; 18 March 1609 – 9 February 1670[1]) was king of Denmark and Norway from 1648 until his death in 1670.

_Father of Anne_:
 Joachim Frederick (German: Joachim Friedrich) (27 January 1546 – 18 July 1608), of the House of Hohenzollern, was Prince-elector of the Margraviate of Brandenburg from 1598 until his death.

_His wife_: 
Catherine of Brandenburg-Küstrin (German: Katharina von Brandenburg-Küstrin) (10 August 1549 – 30 September 1602) was a Margravine of Brandenburg-Küstrin by birth and Electress of Brandenburg by marriage.

_Their son_:

Christian Wilhelm of Brandenburg (28 August 1587 in Wolmirstedt – 1 January 1665 in Zinna Abbey) was a titular Margrave of Brandenburg, and from 1598 to 1631 Archbishop of Magdeburg.
_ During the Thirty Years' War, he entered into an alliance with Denmark._​


_Daughter of Chris William Brandenburg and a non-existent Dorothea:_
 Sophie Elisabeth of Brandenburg(1 February 1616 at Moritzburg Castle in Halle – 16 March 1650 at Altenburg Castle) was a Princess of Brandenburg by birth and by marriage Duchess of Saxe-Altenburg. 
_Her husband_:
Frederick Casimir Kettler (German: Friedrich Casimir Kettler; 6 July 1650 – 22 January 1698) was Duke of Courland and Semigallia from 1682 to 1698. 

_This is another Dorothea with the same name:_
Dorothea Hedwig of Brunswick-Wolfenbüttel (3 February 1587, Wolfenbüttel – 16 October 1609, Zerbst) was a princess of Brunswick-Wolfenbüttel by birth and by marriage Princess of Anhalt-Zerbst.
_One of her daughters married to:_
Frederick of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Norburg   (26 November 1581, in Sønderborg – 22 July 1658, in Nordborg) was Duke of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Norburg.

_I am happy she found a Frederik._​
Joachim Frederick of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Plön (9 May 1668, Magdeburg – 25 January 1722, Plön), also known as Joachim Frederick of Schleswig-Holstein-Plön, was the third Duke of Schleswig-Holstein-Plön, a dukedom created by the division of the Duchy of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg.


Frederick of Anhalt-Harzgerode (16 November 1613, Ensdorf, Bavaria – 30 June 1670, Plötzkau), was a German prince of the House of Ascania and the first ruler of the principality of Anhalt-Harzgerode. 

_Before him ruled his brother:_
Christian II of Anhalt-Bernburg  (11 August 1599, in Amberg – 22 September 1656, in Bernburg), was a German prince of the House of Ascania and ruler of the principality of Anhalt-Bernburg.


John Sigismund   (_first photo!_) (German: Johann Sigismund ; 8 November 1572 – 23 December 1619) was a Prince-elector of the Margraviate of Brandenburg from the House of Hohenzollern.
His father:
Joachim Frederick (German: Joachim Friedrich) (27 January 1546 – 18 July 1608), of the House of Hohenzollern, was Prince-elector of the Margraviate of Brandenburg from 1598 until his death.

Exept the first photo, some random Christians & Frederik portraits from the above list


usselo said:


> Perhaps history's fakers had lots of time to fill and too few characters to fill it with.


I think that they want to create  confusion so they can now say: look how  divided Europe was, all these Frederiks wen
(fly on my hand and I pressed enter )... ....All these Fredericks went to war with each other, it is better to have a strong and united Europe.


----------



## Bitbybit (Aug 3, 2021)

Alexandra, could you clarify how you think the portraits are connected?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> Alexandra, could you clarify how you think the portraits are connected?


They are all the above Christians & Fredericks from the list. 
So, they are supposed to be all different persons all named Frederick with Christians as father/ successor. 
I lost track who is who 

Exept Sigismund (first photo). 
He looks exactly like a younger Joachim Frederick.


----------



## Bitbybit (Aug 5, 2021)

thank you, yes its very bizarre and strange web of similarities


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2021)

I think they were a lot of the same person.
Think of this:
"X reigned over a country for x years (many, let's say 40) and that was an age of prosperity and stability"
Now, what they want to tell us is that all those Fredericks, Christians, Louises and many more were warmonging narcissists and it caused great opposition in Europe.
Democracy (ww1) was the only good answer.
I thought of the following:
Every 4 years of "democratic" election does not bring stability. It just brings more confusion and diversion.


----------



## usselo (Aug 11, 2021)

Mario Arndt's History Hacking (German) has a couple of short videos showing repeating royalty and emperors, etc:

History Hacking Introduction:


and more examples in The Eight History Hacks: 


Source: (https://HackingHistory.de (English translation)

The videos also show other patterns, such as repeating time intervals and the sequences in which some names appear.


----------



## Bitbybit (Aug 12, 2021)

According to mainstream, Below are also different persons:
I put one left side, and other one to the right side.
Here we go:











Died 66 years old                           "Died at 44 years old"



And this is their respective mothers:

















Born and died more or less the same year. Had earrings, handkerchief, hairstyle very much in common.


Counterargument: "Well yes, but the style was shared among the elites"..
Yes. We must take a good look at other contemporary woman in comparison. and see if its holds... i dont know...











*And just to clarify i put the portraits together.
Everyone can and should decide for themselves:*




Also please remember that "Spain" in the 1516-1700 is called "Habsburg Spain"
Ruled by "House of Habsburg" (Switzerland/Austria)
Habsburg Spain - Wikipedia


It looks more and more like Philip took his daughter as wife.
At last his daughter/new wife was then created as a new person in mainstream history.
The King happened to also communicate with this mystic religious Mary Jesus.. (IMO = previous wife)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> It looks more and more like Philip took his daughter as wife.


I am a bit lost, but Philip married both the  _mother_ of Maria of Spain and the "other" Mariana of Spain  




SpouseElisabeth of France


(m. 1615; died 1644)
Mariana of Austria


(m. 1649)

Edit: the wiki said it was his niece.


----------



## usselo (Aug 13, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> According to mainstream, Below are also different persons:
> I put one left side, and other one to the right side.
> Here we go:



These are great finds. It opens up a new avenue for deception-detection. I wonder how easy it would be to automate face and costume comparisons using software like openCV.

Image sources were wakipedia I think:

Mariana of Austria: Mariana of Austria - Wikipedia
Maria Theresa of Spain: Maria Theresa of Spain - Wikipedia (who also seems to be María Teresa de Austria)
The impractical ruffs, high collars and ornate lace head-ware were perhaps introduced into portraiture to help obscure the joins and inserts  of photo-faking. To make it easier for history's fakers to mass manufacture portraits.

I had a quick look at Wakipedia's images of the most well-known British Marys. I didn't find similarities like those above but there were other hints of image manipulation...

Starting with Mary (Tudor) I of England, AKA 'Bloody Mary' (not to be confused with Mary Stuart, Queen of Scots), hints of image manipulation can be seen in some of the images at: Mary I of England - Wikipedia.

Eg: Interior scene of the royal couple with Mary [Tudor] seated beneath a coat of arms and [cousin and husband King] Philip [II of Spain] stood beside her:




_Bloody Mary and King Philip II of Spain. __Source_​
The heads look too big for the bodies. His head looks as though it was stuck on - ie his (hidden) neck would be extended too far if his head were really in this position. And his legs look too thin for his body size.

Turning to Mary (Stuart), Queen of Scots. Some of the image captions on Wakipedia's page for Mary Stuart (Mary, Queen of Scots - Wikipedia) are hard to reconcile with what is shown in the image:




_Mary [Stuart] with second husband, [Henry Stuart] Lord Darnley. __Source_​
Either the Darnley entity is in touch with his femine side or this image was originally two women. Or an antiqui-trans with lover. Or a face photoshopped on top of an originally female face.

Further down the same page, we see an image captioned:


> Mary depicted with her son, James VI and I; in reality, Mary saw her son for the last time when he was ten months old.






_That's a guy on the right. __Source_​
In this image James looks very feminine. Both characters also seem to have extended necks and, especially in Mary's case, a shoulder structure that sags to the point of deformity.

The images for Wakipedia's Mary Stuart, Queen of Scots page were apparently taken from the page at Mary STUART (Queen of Scotland) so any image manipulation presumably preceded Wakipedia's involvement.

*Side-note*: on that page we also see references to:

Mary (Queen of Scots) and the Darnley entity being tall, and
Mary's court at one point included another four Marys, and
As a bonus, we have a reference to the the William Cecil entity.
My current bet would be that the British Mary's are a subset of the many characters invented to 'explain' today's branches of a faked royal inheritance as well as the fake unification of the 'United Kingdom'.

The 'Mary' subset looks like a cryptonym for a north western European flood dated over 1536-1541. Check the birth and death dates:

Mary Tudor ('Bloody Mary', 'Mary I') of England: b. 1515, d. 1558
Mary Stuart, Queen of Scots: b. 1542, d. 1587
Plus Mary Stuart, Queen of Scots' court of 'Four Marys':

Mary Beaton: b. 1543, d. 1598
Mary Seton: b. 1542, d. 1615
Mary Fleming: b. 1542, d. 1581
Mary Livingston: b. 1541, d. 1582
And the various Henrys prior to them look like back-filled crypto-characters to help transition Britain's narrative from seven (English) kingdoms into one nation. Followed immediately by further expansion - starting with Wales, Ireland and Scotland. When does that expansion start? With the 1535/1542 Laws in Wales Acts. My guess is the faking and the expansion took advantage of the chaos left by the flood.

Of course, I may be too cynical. An equally valid option is that these entities really did exist and their portraits were captured while they were here on day trips to Westworld:
_
Mary and Phillip's day at the seaside_​


----------



## Bitbybit (Aug 14, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> I am a bit lost, but Philip married both the  _mother_ of Maria of Spain and the "other" Mariana of Spain


Yes, sorry long post. And yes i dont contest he had two marriages.
But what i think is that in reality the new wife was the daughter of the first wife, but in the narrative they eventually have created a new person from another background.
And then they also have to create a new person as her mother. But the portraits are telling us another story.



> usselo said:
> 
> 
> > These are great finds. It opens up a new avenue for deception-detection. I wonder how easy it would be to automate face and costume comparisons using software like openCV.
> ...


To be honest, i am not sure that graphic manipulating have been needed in general. Every portraits is slightly different and for the centuries before cameras and internet it was enough to hang them up in different rooms/castles and write different names below and discard the ones that was most confusing.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> Yes, sorry long post.


Not your "fault"; all these duplications and same names 
I mean, look at the list of children from Elisabeth of France 
But it's easy yelling only one name in your palace when dinner is ready.
_Maria!!_


Maria Margaret of Austria, Infanta of Spain (14 August 1621 – 15 August 1621)
Margaret Maria Catherine of Austria, Infanta of Spain (25 November 1623 – 22 December 1623)
Maria Eugenia of Austria, Infanta of Spain (21 November 1625 – 21 August 1627)
A miscarried daughter (16 November 1626)
Isabella Maria Theresa of Austria, Infanta of Spain (31 October 1627 – 1 November 1627)
Balthasar Charles of Austria, Infante of Spain, Prince of Asturias (17 October 1629 – 9 October 1646), Prince of Asturias.
Francis Ferdinand of Austria, Infante of Spain (12 March 1634)
Maria Anna Antonia Dominica Jacinta of Austria, Infanta of Spain (17 January 1636 – 5 December 1636)
Maria Theresa of Austria, Infanta of Spain (10 September 1638 – 30 July 1683), married Louis XIV of France 



usselo said:


> any image manipulation presumably preceded Wakipedia's involvement.


I can't find an example yet, but sometimes the Latin descriprion does not correspondent with what Wiki tells us about that picture.


----------

